# Star Wars - Clone Wars: The Kaminoan Incident. (OOC) [Full]



## Elrick (Apr 16, 2003)

The Clone Wars have barely begun, and many Jedi have already lost their lives to the galactic conflict. Many other Jedi continue to lead clone troops into battle against the droid armies of the Separatists. Recently, disturbing rumors have reached the Jedi Council of the theft of republic cloning technology by the Separatists. They seek to duplicate and improve upon the techniques of the kaminoans. To that end, kaminoan geneticists have been kidnapped along with their technology and secreted in a hidden base and forced to create for the Separatists their own clone army. The Jedi Council cannot allow that to happen, Jedi must be sent to investigate, but there are so few now and none to be spared. Six newly knighted padawans fresh from their success in the trials have been chosen to investigate these rumors and discover the location of the hidden base where the kidnapped scientists are being forced to work.

_This is a Jedi centric D20 campaign that takes place after the events of episode II. I'm looking for * Six * players to take the parts of newly made Jedi Knights (7th lvl) sent by the Jedi Council to investigate the rumors of stolen clone technology, and if true, locate the hidden base, so that the kaminoan scientists and their technology can be recovered. 

Character Creation guidelines will be forth coming. For now just post to express your interest and introduce a Jedi Knight concept. I would like to have a party composition of at least one human and one alien. Also I would like to see at least one Jedi counselor as well to make up a well-rounded party. _


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 16, 2003)

I have some interest in this and here's a possible character concept.

Rei Miyazawa
Jedi Guardian, Female Human

Perfectionist, has a tendency to sacrifice efficency for art...meaning that she is very into the beauty of the lightsaber forms.  Her style of fighting is reminescent of a dance and if she had been born non-Jedi, she might have been a dancer in another life.  Most people find her rather obsessive about certain details and completely ignorant of others.


----------



## Keia (Apr 16, 2003)

I'm interested in getting into another game - here's my concept.  I'm looking for him to either be in the jedi pilot prestige class (don't remember the exact name) or working toward it:

*Zak Mushulin*
Jedi Guardian, Male Duros

Somewhat disgruntled young jedi and pilot.  His growing anger at the apparent mistreatment of his people almost lost him the opportunity to graduate from the academy.  His master had done nothing to quell the young padawa's emotions before he went missing in the conflict with Count Duko.


----------



## Sildean (Apr 16, 2003)

I am definatly interested!

One of many character ideas:

Sildai'an
Male Sullusten Jedi Consular

Born amidst the bloodshed and violence of a war-torn planet, Sildai'an's earliest memories are of watching his parents and family burn to death after they were trapped inside their home during an invasion. Despite his heavy emotional scarring, he was accepted as a Padawan after he showed remarkable potential with the Force. He struggles with finding true inner peace, but has found a natural affinity for healing. He has focused his efforts on this aspect of the Force almost exclusively, (a little to the disapointment of his master, a lightsaber master), and goes through the galaxy attempting to alleviate as much of the pain and suffering as he can.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 16, 2003)

I would love to get to play in a Star Wars campaign, especially a jedi.

Karlon Valles
Human, Male, Jedi Consular

The son of Jedi Mauria Valles, Karlon was sent to study at the Jedi Academy at an early age.  He understands the importance and usefullness of the Jedi and looks forward to getting to prove to his mother what an exceptional student he has been.


----------



## Elrick (Apr 16, 2003)

Looks like a good Start.

Now for the Creation rules:

32 Point Buy.

Starting level of 7

Force points 10

Jedi Guardian or Consular core class

Acceptable Prestige Classes: Jedi Ace, Jedi Investigator from the Revised Core Rulebook. Jedi Healer, Jedi Scholar, Jedi Weapon Master from the Power of the Jedi Sourcebook.

Equipment: You each start with your lightsaber (crafted by you during your trials), Robes, Utility belt, comlink, creditchip (1000cr), any personal gear you desire within reason.

Also, each of you has checked out on piloting the Aethersprite-class Starfighter, so ranks in pilot is advisable.

You have known each other since you were children, being trained in the same clan by Master Yoda prior to becoming apprentices. How well you know each other is up to you. In keeping with the Era most of you would have been taken as infants and never known your parents.

And I can't think of anything else.  Any questions?


----------



## Velenne (Apr 17, 2003)

DAMN YOU PEOPLE POST FAST!

Can I get on the waiting list if a spot opens up?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm interested in the Jedi Weapon Master prestige class, but I don't have the book (its ordered and won't arrive for a week)...so could you give me some specifics for that?

thanks


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

Velenne said:
			
		

> *DAMN YOU PEOPLE POST FAST!
> 
> Can I get on the waiting list if a spot opens up? *




aww, Vel.

You're the one that really wanted to be a Jedi too. (actually the very person I was thinking of when I first saw this...I thought...HEY VELENNE WOULD LOVE THIS)

 

maybe you should have my spot then


----------



## Velenne (Apr 17, 2003)

Awww...but I want to play in another SW with you Kit!!    

Perhaps a compromise can be reached with the wise and all-powerful DM?


----------



## Elrick (Apr 17, 2003)

Tell you what, I'll let you in Velene. under one condition. That you play a wookiee.  Just Kidding, Five is just a good as Four. My orginal plan had been two jedi masters and their apprentices but I decided the make the players of equal level instead.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 17, 2003)

w00t!!!!  <3


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

are there any changes between the weapon master in the Power of the Jedi book and the one in the star wars gamer magazine?


----------



## Elrick (Apr 17, 2003)

I have both sources and they are very similar the differences being minor having to do with how deflect works


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

Here's the first rough draft....

Rei Miyazawa
Jedi Guardian 5/Jedi Weapon Master 2

Always the rebel with the quick wit and rather smart aleck mouth, Rei grew up being the one that always stood out in any crowd...mostly because it was difficult to miss the unusual Jedi.  If there was a way to make her Jedi robes original, she found it.  She disliked conformity and loved to rattle the conservatives that surround her.

Even though she didn't know who her parents really were, Rei sensed that something wasn't quite right about her past.  Her master always seemed extra careful with her, watching her like a hawk as if there was something about her past that could prove dangerous.

It was during a chance conversation she overheard between her master and the great Master Yoda that some of her past came tumbling out.  Her parents had been suspected darksiders...where they were...even if they were still alive, she didn't know.  Either way it scared her and made her more determined than ever not to fall into that path, but now she was equally unsure of her self.

Beause of that, Rei strived for perfection in everything.  If she could be the perfect Jedi, perhaps it would erase the questions about her...would prove that she was not like her parents.  However, buried within, the doubts still worm their way through her thoughts.

The Jedi lifestyle had one aspect that drew her in though...the lightsaber.  Rei became obsessed with it, with the Jedi katas and spent day after day practicing until whenever she wielded the saber - it was like watching a deadly dance happen right before your eyes.  In her hands the lightsaber wasn't just a weapon, but a brush wielded by a master painter.

[Rei is a real reckless wild child - X-Games, standing out, and all that.  She's pretty much fiercely independent - if at times a little wrapped in her own obsessions.  Her idea of a great time  is to do some kind of reckless trick like jumping off the the top of a coruscant building with only a repulsor belt to catch her somewhere at the bottom of her freefall. (which btw will be her intro)

She's mouthy, isn't afraid to voice her opinion when it suits her (but she's not tactless) and a strong independent thinker...she likes to think outside of the box and doesn't like conformity.  She's willing to try anything at least once.

As much as she is obsessed with perfection, she finds imperfection part of that perfection - lol don't ask, its pretty confusing in a way.  She prizes uniqueness.

She is the cool, sarcastic girl that likes to hang out with oddballs.]

STR 12, DEX 16, CON 12, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 15

Def: 20 (26), Init: +3, Speed: 10, HD: 1d10+1, VP/WP: 47/12, Force Points: 10, Fort: +7, Ref: +9, Will: +6

Deflect(attack -4, defense +2)
Bab +7
+8/+3 (1d4+1, un-armed)
+8/+3 (2d6, vibroblade)
+11(+12)/+6(+7) (4d8/19-20, her own crafted lightsaber, sapphire blade)
+11(+12)/+6(+7) (4d8/19-20, her own crafted lightsaber, emerald blade)
+10 (3d4, sporting blaster pistol)

*Class Skills:* Balance +8/5, Intimidate +7/5, Craft (Lightsaber) +3/2, Pilot (Aethersprite-class Starfighter) +6/3, Tumble +9/6

*Force Skills:* Battlemind +12/10, Enhance Ability +7/6, Affect Mind +7/5, Heal Self +9/7, Force Stealth +6/4, Force Defense +5/3, Move Object +5/4

StartingFeats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (lightsaber), Force-Sensitive, Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster, simple weapons)
1st Level: Heroic Surge, Martial Arts
2nd Level: Weapon Finesse (lightsaber)
3rd Level: Burst of Speed
6th Level: Lightsaber Defense, Weapon Focus (lightsaber)
7th Level: Knight Defense

*Languages:* Read/Write Basic, Speak Basic, Speak Durese
*Force Feat:* Control, Alter, Sense

*Equipment:* 2 lightsabers, jedi robes, utility belt, comlink, credit chip (1000), vibroblade, sporting blaster, recording rod, hoverboard?


----------



## Keia (Apr 17, 2003)

First pass at Zak Mushulin.  I can provide detailed breakdowns on request.

*Zak Mushulin*, Male Duros 
_Jedi Guardian 5/Jedi Ace 2_ 

Appearance: Ice Blue Eyes, Bald, Azure skin color.

Str 10, Dex 16 (+3), Con 12 (+1), Int 19 (+4), Wis 10, Cha 12 (+1)

Init +3 (+3 Dex); 
Defense +20 (+7 class, +3 Dex); 
Speed 10 m; 
Vitality Points/Wound Points 59/12; 
Saves Fort +7, Ref +10, Will +5; 
Force Points 10; 
Reputation 3; 

Atk+10/+5 melee (3d8/19-20, Lightsaber, personal) or 
+9/+4 ranged (3d8/20 or DC 18 stun, Blaster, heavy, range 8 m) or +5/+5/±0 ranged (3d8/20, Blaster, heavy with Multifire, range 8 m); 

SQ Deflect (attack -4), Deflect (defense +1), Increased lightsaber damage (3d8), Starfighter defense, Starship focus; 

Skills: Astrogate+11, Computer Use+10, Knowledge (business)+5, Knowledge (history)+7, Knowledge (Jedi lore)+7, Knowledge (technology)+9, Pilot+15, Repair+8, Spot+5, Tumble+6.

Force Skills: Enhance Ability+9, Enhance Senses+5, Farseeing+1, Heal Self+9, Move Object+14, See Force+4, Telepathy+1.

Feats: Armor Proficiency (light), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber), Force Sensitive, Heroic Surge, Spacer, Weapon Finesse (Lightsaber), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons).

Force Feats: Alter, Control, Dissipate Energy, Sense.

Equipment: Padded flight suit (DR 2), Lightsaber (personal – Azure in beam color), Heavy Blaster, All-temperature cloak, Comlink, Credit chip (1,000 cr), Utility belt, Energy cell (5), Power pack (5), Datapad, Datacard: 1 program


----------



## Sildean (Apr 17, 2003)

Alas, I lent my Revised Core Rulebook to a friend, so I only have the first edition book on hand. I am getting it back tomorrow, so I will post revised stats then. A general character outline will look something like this:

Sildai'ahn
Sullusten, Male, Jedi Consular 7

Str: 8
Dex: 18
Con: 12
Int: 10
Wis: 16
Cha: 14

Feats: Weapon Finesse, Surgery, Force Mind, Knight Mind

Skills: Diplomacy, Pilot, Bluff, Heal Self, Heal Another, Move Object, Affect Mind

Init: +4

Wounds: 12
Vitality: 37

Defense: ? (They modified class defense bonuses in Revised)
Speed: 10m
Saves: ? - Fort: +6, Ref: +8, Will: +8
Force Points: 10
Reputation: 4ish

Attacks: Lightsaber: +10 (Weapon Finesse) (3d8-1/19-20)
+9 ranged (3d6/20 Blaster)


I will post the revised version and backstory tomorrow.


----------



## Elrick (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm uping the count to Six for an even half dozen. I want everyone to have a wingman just in-case.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

Hehe - maybe we can get Shalimar to play too


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

btw did you want us to roll for our VP?


----------



## Elrick (Apr 17, 2003)

I like using averages so if you don't mind just figure 100% for 1st lvl and 50% after that.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2003)

If the sixth spot hasn't been filled, here's my concept so you can let me know.


----------



## Elrick (Apr 17, 2003)

Welcome aboard Shalimar. The galaxy trembles at the mighty Halcyon Jedi.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 17, 2003)

yay!  We have Shali!


----------



## Velenne (Apr 18, 2003)

I should have a character posted by tomorrow morning.  Concept is a very judgemental Jedi Consular who borders on the dark side.  His experience with his Master was....bloody and he has a hidden bitterness that incites him to anger quickly and view most situations pessimistically.  It's a defense mechanism that helped him survive when his Master didn't.

Not sure about race, feats, or jedi skills yet, but you should have him by tomorrow sometime before noon.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

*cough*

can I have a double-bladed lightsaber?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2003)

Cough * can I have a dual-phase saber if I buy the feat?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2003)

What do you think for Jayna?  Playful, innocent, sporty, slightly sensual?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

hey we should all come up with pictures for our characters.  It will help us visualize each other more.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 18, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *What do you think for Jayna?  Playful, innocent, sporty, slightly sensual? *




Too many clothes....ya definately too many clothes....


----------



## Elrick (Apr 18, 2003)

Doublebladed Lightsabre? No, but you can carry two seperate lightsabres since your a weaponmaster.

Dual-phased Lightsabre? Ok as long as you take the necessary feats

As per the Era lightsarbre colors are restricted to Blue and Green, as that are the only colors of the crystals availbale at that time.

If your looking for pictures of Jedi try here: Star Wars Artists' Guild . They got some neat pictures of some alien and human jedi.


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2003)

So an azure blue lightsaber is okay?  I figured I needed something to go with my complexion as so little does.

Here is the pic for my character (I included the link with the stats).

http://www.swagonline.net/pics/531.jpg

[Edit] Okay, I always have trouble with linking pictures in my posting - I'll go beat myself now. . . .


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

Elrick said:
			
		

> *Doublebladed Lightsabre? No, but you can carry two seperate lightsabres since your a weaponmaster.
> *



*

kewl okay...I'll do that and fix my feats tonight.

*


----------



## Velenne (Apr 18, 2003)

Ooo, found a good pic for my character.  He's not quite that dour looking yet but the scar is a nice touch.







I thought I had a copy of my revised sw book on my personal drive here at school but it seems I don't any longer.  As such, it will have to be tomorrow morning.  Sorry if I'm holding it up.


----------



## Elrick (Apr 18, 2003)

I think we're waiting on you and Nuke as far as characters write ups go.

Nuke are you still interested???

Sildean, do you have _Power of the Jedi book_, you might be interested in the Jedi Healer prestige class from there. I'm not sure Surgery is the right feat as Jedi are mystical type healers rather then clinical doctors.

We'll be starting in the Jedi Temple on Coruscant if you need to know for backstory. Each of you would have just completed your trials and said farewell to your masters about a week or so ago.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

I can't wait to start!

Will you put up a Rogue Gallery for us to put all the PC stuff in?


----------



## Elrick (Apr 18, 2003)

Aye I will, I like to post NPC Stats too on occasion.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

;p

well

Being the ever impatient one (yes me)....I've got a good introduction in mind for Rei as I've got her personality and history pretty set now.  Just playing around with the stats 9aka skills and feats).

When were you thinking of starting it off?  I don't mind writing  socializing posts for a few days with the other PCs who have got their concepts down pat and work out the social dynamic of the group.

So all of us have trained together, know each other since childhood?


----------



## Elrick (Apr 18, 2003)

I'd like to wait and at least hear back from the infrequent posters like Sildean and Nuke to see if they can still play otherwise I'll have to recruit more, Or perhaps play a jedi myself 

Yes you trained in the same clan as children, and have seen eachother infrequently as padawans. how close you all are I'll leave up to your roleplaying.

I think Of the naming you the Bantha clan, or maybe the Ronto Clan.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh Oh, I like Bantha's, call us the Little Lost Bantha Cubs.  Rather famous Children's story in Star wars.  I'm gonna want a stuffed bantha if we are the Banthas though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

Elrick said:
			
		

> *I'd like to wait and at least hear back from the infrequent posters like Sildean and Nuke to see if they can still play otherwise I'll have to recruit more, Or perhaps play a jedi myself
> 
> Yes you trained in the same clan as children, and have seen eachother infrequently as padawans. how close you all are I'll leave up to your roleplaying.
> 
> I think Of the naming you the Bantha clan, or maybe the Ronto Clan.  *




lol...stuffed Bantha toys for all!

Well if we get down to 4 players again, let's leave it at that number.  If we get to 5, then recruit another...but I will warn you...Keia, myself, Shalimar and Velenne are very frequent posters...at least once a day


----------



## Elrick (Apr 18, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> lol...stuffed Bantha toys for all!
> *




Carefull Maybe I'll demote you to 1st level Jedi and make you play 5 year olds!


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 18, 2003)

KYLE VALLES
 Male Human Jedi Consular 4/Jedi Investigator 3; 
Init +2 (+2 Dex); Defense +18 (+6 class, +2 Dex); Spd 10 m; VP/WP 39/12; Atk+8 melee (3d8/19-20, Lightsaber, personal); SQ Contact, Deflect (attack -4), Deflect (defense +2), Favor +1, Increased lightsaber damage (3d8), Profile, Target bonus +2; SV Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +8; SZ M; FP 10; Rep 3; Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16, Challenge Code D.

Skills: Bluff+7, Computer Use+4, Diplomacy+13, Gather Information+9, Knowledge (bureaucracy)+6, Knowledge (tactics)+6, Pilot+6, Search+5, Sense Motive+12, Spot+7, Treat Injury+6.

Force Skills: Affect Mind+7, Battlemind+3, Enhance Senses+6, Friendship+13, Heal Self+13, Telepathy+3.

Feats: Combat Expertise, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber), Force Sensitive, Starship Operation (starfighter), Weapon Finesse (Lightsaber), Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols), Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons).

Force Feats: Alter, Control, Dissipate Energy, Lightsaber Defense, Sense				

Languages: Basic (Read and Write), Durese (Speak), Sullustese (Speak).


          While returning to Coruscant from a diplomatic escort, Jedi Knight Mauria Valles responded to a deep space distress call.  She arrived to find a freighter drifting in ruins.  A power surge had started a chain reaction that tore the ship apart, killing all onboard except for an infant boy named Kyle.  Mauria began an extensive investigation, but could find no living relationsto Kyle.  When she went approached the Jedi Counsel with this dilemma, they agreed to allow Mauria to adopt Kyle and raise him as her own son.  
	Kyle had an exciting childhood, growing up on Coruscant among the Jedi.  When it was discovered that Kyle was Force sensitive, too, he could not have been more excited.  Having been around the Jedi his entire life, the training and mentality were easy for Kyle to embrace.  
	When Kyle went through training with the other Padawans, he did so the way he was raised, helping others who did not comprehend things as easily as he did.  To Kyle it was just as important to help those around him as it was for him to do well.  This led to Kyle forming several friendships among his fellow students.
	Kyle is extremely proud of his adoptive mother and his family amongst the Jedi.  He is eager for the chance to earn the title of Jedi Knight for himself.  He desires to bring peace and justice to the universe so that everyone can have an equal chance to advance in life and reach their individual potential.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

Elrick said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Carefull Maybe I'll demote you to 1st level Jedi and make you play 5 year olds!
> *




goo goo ga ga?


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 18, 2003)

Sorry for the delay, hope I did not hold things up!!  I just finished working a swing shift this past week, but I will be around more now.  
If the link works (I hope), it will take you to a picture of Kyle.



http://www.swagonline.net/view.php?photo_id=264&screen=16&action=search&selectcat=human&date=&type=search


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 18, 2003)

Take 2 on the pic







Hey, if we are Bantha cubs, am I the "pokey little bantha" for holding us up?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *Take 2 on the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh I like that pic!  very nice, Mr. Pokey Bantha!


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

well

here's a possible one for Rei

http://www.swagonline.net/pics/628.jpg

She actually looks Japanese and has the hair color streaks - she is a bit busty though which I don't like


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2003)

If we are going with artwork instead of people here you go, and this is more what I see her wearing when not forced to wear a robe.

So Kit what Am I? Cutesy Bantha? Playful Batha?  Baby Bantha?


----------



## Elrick (Apr 18, 2003)

Ok Current Roster is:

*Rei Miyazawa*
Female Human Jedi Guardian 5/Jedi Weapon Master 2 played by KitanaVorr

*Zak Mushulin*
Male Duros Jedi Guardian 5/Jedi Ace 2 played by Keia

*Sildai?ahn*
Male Sullusten Jedi Consular 7 (Jedi Healer??) played by Sildean

*Jayna Halcyon*
Female Human Jedi Guardian 5/ Jedi Weapon Master 2 played by Shalimar

*Kyle Valles*
Male Human Jedi Consular 4/Jedi Investigator 3 played by Nuke261

Male Human Jedi Consular played by Velenne

Interesting mix of Jedi Consular and Guardian classes. I thought for sure I'd end up with a wookie Jedi. I'm relieved and disappointed at the same time 

Ok A little common background/ plot point I just came up with. I'll allow you to change your characters if you think it necessary.

The reason each of you gained Knighthood at the same time is because of recent events.  You six are the survivors of fighter squadron made up of Jedi padawans, for reasons you are not entirely sure off, only that each of had been trained as fighter pilots by your masters. And your skills were deperately needed in the defense of the Fondor System. The Victory was a bitter one as the loses where immense over 10,000 clone troops and 8 Jedi lost their lives. Because or your actions each of you was awarded knighthood. You are currently on leave at the Jedi Temple before you recieve your assignments. Each of you fully expects to be split up and assigned the command of clone troops, as that has been the current role for battle seasoned Jedi.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 18, 2003)

uh does this mean we get astrogate as a class skill and not a cross-class one?


----------



## Elrick (Apr 18, 2003)

Naw, but you can swap out a level for Jedi Ace if you feel the need.

I figured your training was just to pilot the fighters, You don't usually have to plot your own course, that's what the astromechs are for  Anyway it's just a plot device to make your group a cohesive whole. I can throw it out if you don't like it.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 18, 2003)

Maybe just a single space transport would suffice instead of a half-dozen Aether sprites?  Lots of bonding there, and it gives the possibility of transporting others besides ourselves if we need it.  Star fighters don't have very much room.  It would give more of a shine to our Ace if he was the only pilot, besides who is to say that the Knight trial must be performed alone, we could have undertaken them together so that it would take a minimal amount of time from the masters.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 18, 2003)

Although the transport would give us a lot of group bonding time, for story purposes it seems to make more sense that we would be in fighters.  Especially since we just came out of a big battle.  And we would have still had a chance for lots of 'chatter' in hyper-space over our coms.  Dosen't really matter to methough, just voicing my 2-3 cents.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 19, 2003)

So a good question to ask right now while we await the others...what _are_ the current relationships with each other?  Who's friends with who?  How likes/dislikes who?  Yadda yadda...


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 19, 2003)

Well...
The idea behind Kyle is that he tries to help everyone, so I don't think he has any major dislikes, unless someone has done something very blatantly against him or a friend.  The characters with anger issues (Zak and Valene's) Kyle tries to look out for and maybe nudge every now and then to help keep them on the right path.  He would be (from what I can gather from backgrounds at this point) impressed by Rei's dedication, impressed by Sildai'ahn's desire to help others and  intrigued by Jayna's independence.  Kyle has not spent any time with Corellian Jedi before.  I guess if Rei is still strongly independent, that would raise his eyebrow at times as well.  

Basically he sees these people as his friends (Having learned Durese and Sullustesse to  get to know them better).

While not a boyscout or poster-boy for the Jedi, Kyle is very comfortable traveling the established path before him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 19, 2003)

Rei is a real reckless wild child - X-Games, standing out, and all that.  She's pretty much fiercely independent - if at times a little wrapped in her own obsessions.  Her idea of a great time  is to do some kind of reckless trick like jumping off the the top of a coruscant building with only a repulsor belt to catch her somewhere at the bottom of her freefall. (which btw will be her intro)

She's mouthy, isn't afraid to voice her opinion when it suits her (but she's not tactless) and a strong independent thinker...she likes to think outside of the box and doesn't like conformity.  She's willing to try anything at least once.

As much as she is obsessed with perfection, she finds imperfection part of that perfection - lol don't ask, its pretty confusing in a way.  She prizes uniqueness.

She is the cool, sarcastic girl that likes to hang out with oddballs.

I think angry Jedi in the group will strike a familiar cord within her - she'll understand it.  She'll also try to loosen up everyone else and encourage them to try new things.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm very sorry about this but I think I am going to have to back out on this game.  Its just a difference of opinion on something, and I don't want to detract from other's fun.  Good luck everyone.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 19, 2003)

aww...no...I'm sure if you explained what it is you want, we can all work it out


----------



## Keia (Apr 19, 2003)

You guys waiting on me or Velenne?  I'm ready to go character wise.  Looking forward to running with these players (you too - shalimar - if you'll stay on board).  

Languages for Zak are: Basic and Durese (starting), Binary, Sullustee, Kaminoan, and Shyriiwook.

I've got the astogate skills to get us around no problem.  Didn't Elrick say that we were starting at the Jedi Temple though awaiting the news to ship out to our various squadrons.  

I would think that being the survivors of the Padawan Squadron would give the six of us a bond that would run very deep.  Closer than family even.  At the least, that's how Zak is going to look at things.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 19, 2003)

Shalimar, hope you are still with us.

Keia, nice character view on the group.  I like that.

Kitana, I'm goona keep an eye on your wild girl around my good boy

Do we have a Rogue's Gallery board for our characters?  Wasn't sure if I missed it.


----------



## Velenne (Apr 19, 2003)

*Tal Jinn*
_Jedi Consular 5, Jedi Investigator 2_

7d8 HD; 40 vp's, 10 wp's

STR 10, DEX 12, CON 10, INT 18, WIS 14, CHA 13  (Intelligence was raised at 4th level)

_Atk:_ Melee +4 (4d8, Lightsaber); Fort +6, Ref +5, Will +6; Defense 18 (19 w/Dodge, 23 w/Dodge+Expertise); Reputation +3; SQ Deflect(Extend Defense, Defense +2, Attack -4)

_Skills:_ Bluff +6 (3 ranks), Diplomacy +5 (4), Intimidate +9 (6), Pilot +5 (4), Knowledge:Forensics +8 (4), Knowledge: Politics +8 (4), Knowledge:Jedi Lore +6 (2), Search +12 (6), Sense Motive +14 (10), Spot +6 (4), Treat Injury +6 (4)

_Force Skills:_ Affect Mind +13 (10), Enhance Senses +7 (5), Empathy +8 (6), Far Seeing +7 (5), Force Lightning +8 (4), Force Strike +8 (4), Friendship +7 (6), Heal Self +9 (8), Telepathy +8 (6)

_Feats:_ (1)Expertise, (H)Dodge, (Cnslr2) Persuasive, (3)Mind Trick, (6)Rage, (Inv2) Sharp-Eyed, (Knt) Dissipate Energy

_Description and Personality:_  Tal was once a brilliant padawan with sharp eyes, a sharper mind and an eagerness that bordered on the troublesome.  His quick, kind smile brought warmth to his instructors and made him many friends during childhood.  Since his ordeal, however, he has withdrawn and become somewhat judgemental and cynical.  He still retains his keen mind which is capable of stripping a person of any guises or charades within moments of meeting them.  His once charming wit has recently aquired a stronger bite, but it is something he must struggle with alone.

_History:_ Tal Jinn (pronounced TAhl, not Tayl or TOhl), a young cousin to the great Qui Gon, displayed the early aptitude for sensitivity to the Force.  Through his family's connections, he was able to join the Academy while he was still very young.  During his years of training, his visits with his cousin were very rare but he still felt great remorse upon hearing of Qui Gon's death.  

When his education was complete, the Council felt it best for him to learn from a more reserved Master who could teach him greater patience and how to harness his abundance of energy.  He was sent to the Fondor System to train with a Cerean named Maj-Odo.  

There he trained for several years until learning of the Clone Wars.  The fighting was spreading rapidly and he and Maj-Odo quickly found themselves in the middle of it.  In the massive, flying city of Seist, Seperatist forces began forcing huge numbers of the unruly populace off the decks and into the sky.  Overwhelmed and facing certain death, Maj-Odo instructed Tal to take a group of refugees and attempt an escape.  His Master sacrificed himself in a distraction which bought them just enough time to escape the pens and make a daring, three day gambit for the airdocks.  

Along the way, Tal and his group of fleeing citizens encountered fierce resistance in a sleepless game of cat-and-mouse.  It was then, when death loomed over him, that he gave into the Dark Side in the hopes of saving the people.  As time raced by, he entered a predatory state in which he was one with the Dark Side, slaying soldier after soldier with the Force.

For his successful efforts during the Slaughter of Seist, Tal Jinn was raised to Jedi Knight.  But for his personal failure, the Council could come to no satisfactory pentinence.  Finally, sensing his own shame and guilt over the matter, they allowed him time to decide his own fate and sort out his inner Dark Side under close supervision.

_OOC: For a time during the escape, Tal Jinn was considered 'dark', having accumulated more dark side points than his Wisdom score.  However, in accomplishing such an act of great heroism, they were reduced to one less than half his Wisdom score: 6.  He has spent 2 of his starting 10 Force Points to reduce that number to 4._


----------



## Elrick (Apr 19, 2003)

Impatient aren’t you my young Jedi.

I have the threads up for you to get started. I hope Shalimar changes her mind. If not I will play the Sixth Jedi. Cause I’d like to play too


----------



## Keia (Apr 19, 2003)

I'm doing family stuff - should be able to post late this evening.  Looking very forward to this!!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 19, 2003)

Well

Rei is posted in the rogue gallery


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2003)

I have been convinced, I'll stay on, but my reason for not wanting to play remains valid at least to me, so I wont be playing Jayna.  If thats ok with Elrick, then I would still like to play. Here is the replacemnet for Jayna, As a note, the Kushiban are on page 68-69 of the <pi>ower of th Jedi Book, they are a small sized race resembling flop eared rabbits, with fur that changes color according to their moods.  They can move on 2 legs or 4, and are a relatively peaceful race, and for this reason Jaq'lene still uses a training Saber unless she absolutely must kill.  Jaq'lene has much the same personality as Jayna, she is out-going, friendly, athletic, and very inquisitive.

Jaq'lene
Female Kushiban
Jedi Guardian 5/ weapon Master 2

Str:	6 (-4 species)
Dex:	18 (+4 species)
Con:	12
Int:	16 4th level ability point increase
Wis:	10
Cha:	16

Def: 22 (25), Init: +8, Speed: 10, HD: 1d10+1, VP/WP: 47/12, Force Points: 10, Fort: +7, Ref: +9, Will: +5
Jump +4, Mood Fur, Deflect (attack -4, defense +2)
BAB +7
+11/+6 (3d6/ 20) laster pistol
+14/ +9 (4d8/19-20) Personal Lightsaber 
+14/ +9 (4d8/19-20, only does 1d3-2 wounds on a critical hit, regular on vitaity) Personal Training Lightsaber 

Starting Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (light-saber), Force-Sensitive, Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster, simple weapons)
Feat Progression:
Level 1:	Weapon Focus Light Saber, Improved Initative(Bonus Species feat)
Level 2:	Combat reflexes
Level 3:	Combat Expertise
Level 6:	Dissipate energy, Weapon Finesse Light Saber
Level 7:	Light Saber Defense

Force Training: Control, Alter, Sense
Languages: Basic, Kushiban, Duro

Skills: 
Diplomacy	+8(10)
Pilot	+10(4)
Tumble	+10(6)


Force Skills:
Affect Mind	+13(10)
Battle-mind	+11(10)
Force Light +6(6) (Dark siders beware)
Friendship	+5(2)
Heal Self	+13(10)
Move Object +9(6)

Equipment: Personal Light Saber (Blue), Robes, Utility belt, com-link, credit-chip (1000cr), Training Light saber, Blaster Pistol


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

Kushiban!

that sounds so cute!

Here are the requirements for Jedi Weapon Master

BaB:+5
Skills: Battlemind 8+, Tumbe 6+
Jedi Level 5+
Feats: Alter, Control, Combat Expertise, Force-Sensitive, Sense, Weapon Focus(any melee weapon or punch)

Level 1: bonus weapon feat, deflect defense +1
Level 2: Increase weapon damage 1d8


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2003)

Kit, due t poor planning on my part  now have the POTj book, and my RCRB is at school.  So, I just need to know one thing, can I tae expertise or weapon focus as a 2nd level Jedi Guardian, if I can take either, than all the feats square up, and its all good.

Though now that I think of it, maybe a defense of 28 may be a bit higher then I need, though can one ever have too high a defense?  I am thinking maybe burst of Speed instead, what does everyone think?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

Burst of speed is what I went for.  I find it useful if I don't put anything into Jump or Climb (and would make sense for Bunny people!)

2nd level Jedi Guardian Bonus feats are: acrobatic, athletic, attuned, combat reflexes, mettle, power attack, quickness, toughness, weapon finesse

Oh I think if you want to be pacifist you might want to take maxed out Friendship so you can always try and diffuse the situation before fighting breaks out.  But that's up to how you want to plan your character.

Though if you don't want to hurt people, why are is she weapon-oriented?  Is there a story behind that?  Ohhh...are her people not approving of her?  That could be interesting.  The bunny rebel...


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm doing family stuff - should be able to post late this evening.  *Looking very forward to this!!*




Just realized that was worded wrong . . .   

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

Keia said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just realized that was worded wrong . . .
> 
> Keia *


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

Oh, Elrick.

I kinda find the purple hard to read.  Can you use a light blue instead?  Or am I the only with the vision problem, hehe.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 20, 2003)

The bunny rebel, pretty funny kit, next you'll be talkingabout Bunny and Clyde.  She isn't a pacifist, not at all, and neither is her race, they are generally peaceful but that doesn't mean they don't defend themselves.  According to the Jedi Code, the only time they are to bare their saber is in defense, never for attack.  I think that works for her. POTJ goes into a lot of depth on the code, some parts she is great at, other parts, like curiosity, not so much.

I fixed her feats, but I had to trade Knight Defense for expertise [in a rather round about way]. I geuss that just means I take burst of Speed later.  I still want to wait on Elrick's okay before I post though.  I'm thinking by now everyone  knows her fur patterns well enough to know her mood, so I'll jus include it in my posts.  Right now, before they leave each other, her normally bright white fur has lost its shine and is starting to grey a little [sadness]


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

hehe ok.  I don't have POTJ so I'm not familiar with the bunny people.  But ;p you will forgive me if I start gushing?  I find wookies so cute, like big teddy bears.  And little bunny people would be super cute too.

ok  yes...put a blaster hole through me


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

oh wow!

That is one dangerous bunny.  Hey they Kushiban Jedi Weapons Master make perfect double saber wielders.  With a +14 to hit, taking 4 off that would give yo +10 which would be the usual max...that's +10 twice!  And max of 28 DEF!

hmm....I'm going to have to remember that for next time.


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2003)

Elrick,

I forgot to add the Jedi Knight feat to Zak (he'll take either lightsaber defense or Skill focus: pilot - I'm leaning toward the pilot for story purposes).

I also noticed that Kyle didn't have the Jedi Knight feat either.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

Hey Shali

Is the personal training saber in POTJ?  I think that Rei would probably have some as well since she does alot of practicing (being Ms Perfectionist and all) can you give me some info on them?


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 20, 2003)

Nice eye Kei, thanks.  I will fix that when I get home.

I picked up Ultimate Alien Anthology (or whatever the exact name is) this past week at my local game store.  It has a drawing of every race in there.  The Kushiban are pretty cute looking.  Sorta like a dog sized buuny with a squirrel tail.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 20, 2003)

Argh!!! so cute...must grab and hug and hug and hug and hug....(you better be glad its not Sia-Lan but Rei in this one - Shali)

argg...can't...resist...cuteness...

cuteness....overpowering...mesmerizing...


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

*cough cough*

Rei and Jaq'lene haven't started dueling yet...Rei's sabers aren't even ignited.


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2003)

Yeah, I know.  He's that slow. . . or he's anticipating . . . or he's just resting his eyes and using that as an excuse to everyone and himselr . . or I missed that fact that you turned off the sabers after the last bit with Kyle. 

Keia


----------



## Elrick (Apr 21, 2003)

Great Start everyone. I'm just going to let you guys interact until everyone gets a chance to post. 

Still no sign of Sildean.

Shalimar, If your only point of contention was using starfighters. Well I thought it through this weekend and think I'll well just assign you guys a space transport. for a varity of reasons. If that's not your point of contention plz tell me what is. Otherwise your new character is fine with me also.

If Sildean is a no show then I well play a Character, a Jedi healer so support the group.

Any questions that still need to be answered?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

aw

I like the starfighters actually.

Though would Jaq'lene be able to fly one since she's so small?

And if we don't start off using the starfighters, then should we put our starfighter skill points into something else?


----------



## Elrick (Apr 21, 2003)

I'll leave it up to you guys then. Or rather your chracters can decide when they recieve their mission. Plus I imagine that Jaq'lene could just squeeze into one of the cockpits with someone else. Just leave your skill point as thery are. Pilot works for Space transports too.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, the thing I was upset over isn't the starfighters, not at all.  Though every squadron of fighters would probably bring with them a space transport that could transport anyone who's ship broken down or was damaged on such an indefinite long range mission.  It would also carry extra fuel for the fighters, food, spare parts, etc.  Though I doubt that Jaq'lene should be able to pilot aything because of her size.  I really don't think she could be a pilot now that you mention it Kit, I mean all kinds of craft are built with medium beings she would need all manner of arm extensions and leg extensions, ick, not to mention she can be quadraped or biped, so thats not very conducive to piloting.


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2003)

Zak wouldn't mind if Jac'lene hitched a ride in his starfighter.  Zak isn't huge and an extra set of eyes is always good - and force user is a bonus.

For me personally, space transport just doesn't have the cool factor that a star fighter does.  But I can work with either one!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

hehe 

I don't think any of us are particularly that big.  Jaq'lene can hitch a ride with whoever she wants to at the time.  

Probably though since Rei and Jaq have been training together for as long as they can remember, Rei's starfighter has a special seat for Jaq...cuz er..starfighters usually only carry one person.

Of course we can always stuff her in the storage compartment....


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 21, 2003)

D'Oh!!!
 Jaq just got reduced from Jedi Knight to Carry On luggage!!!!

What about a transport and a few fighters.  It takes a couple of people to pilot and run a transport anyway.  Then we have the best of both worlds.  Those with the best skills have fighters and the fighters protect the transport.  

That is my shot at a diplomatic compromise.  Plus on a transport Jaq would not have to ride in an overhead compartment!!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2003)

We most certainly will not stuff me into a compartment.  I'll ride on your lap first Rei, though I do think a transport would be best, with a few fighters as an escort for whoever wants one.  I may be only 1 foot 5 inches long and only a handful of kilograms, but that doesn't mean I am luggage.


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2003)

Best of both worlds.  Sounds good to me.  We could even take shifts in the starfighters to keep up the change of pace.

Shalimar,

The vision I have of Jac'lene in a battle harness, looking like Ripley in the powerloader in Aliens . . . very funny  .  And not very Star Wars   .  

I love the character concept and look forward to seeing Jac'lene in action.

Keia


----------



## Elrick (Apr 21, 2003)

How bout this as an alternative

*Jedi Heavy Starfighter*
Six months into the Clone Wars Jedi fighter pilots requested a starfighter with a more of combat kick to it. The resulting heavy starfighter, who's many systems, where based on the earlier Aethersprite-class became a clear favorite among Jedi pilots during the war. The Alpha-niner Aetherhawk is a two seater, the primary seat for the pilot, the second for his navigator and backup pilot. The second seat became necessary when astromech droids where removed in the early design phase. The starfighter became popular with Jedi Masters as well mostly because they were able to carry their apprentices with them and not rely on public transportation.

*Kuat Systems Engineering
Alpha-9 Aetherhawk-class Starfighter*
Class: Starfighter			Crew: 2 (Skilled +4)
Size: Tiny (17 m Long)		Initiative: +6 ( +2 size, +4 crew)
Hyperdrive: x1			Maneuver: +6 (+2 size, +4 crew)
Passengers: None			Defense: 22 (+2 size, +10 armor)
Cargo Capacity: 110 kg		Shield Points: 40 (DR 5)
Consumables: 1 week		Hull Points: 120 (DR 5)
Cost: 200,000 (new), 150,000 (used)
Maximum Speed in Space: Ramming (9 squares/action)
Atmospheric Speed: 1,100 km/h (18 squares/action)
Weapon: Laser Cannons (4 fire-linked); Fire Arc: Front; Attack Bonus: +8 (+2 size, +2 crew, +4 fire-control); Damage: 6d10x2; Range Modifiers: PB +0, S +0, M/L n/a.
Weapon: Proton torpedo launchers (2 fire-linked, 5 missiles each); Fire Arc: Front; Damage: 10d10x2; Missile Quality: Ordinary (+10).


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2003)

Well, as Jaq'lene would never be able to pilot anything at all, I changed pilot to computer use so at least she could operate the shields on whatever she is riding, using her 2 actions per round to restore them.  Hopefully she'll be on a transport.

Yea keia, I'm looking forward to seeing her in action too.  I see her as a very bouncy warrior, sorta-like Yoda in AOTC but more so as she is a very young Kushiban, and Yoda's almost 900.  She would pretty much always use expertise to the fullest, so she'll look something like this in a fight

+9/+4 defense 29, 31 against ranged attacks.  Pretty scare for a 1 foot 5 fluffy white fur-ball.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2003)

Works for me, I geuss, assuming that we can pick up our heading from those with astro-mechs, we aren't all in Aether Hawks are we?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

uh

I wouldn't feel comfortable flying around in a starfighter without either an astromech droid or the astrogate skill.  If we do this, only one of us can plot the course...and no backup astromech if something happens to Keia.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2003)

That was one of the reasons I suggested the space transport with escort fighters, so Jaq'lene has something to do, but also because the transport would have a nav computer.  A transport is much longer ranged then a fighter, and it only requires 2 people at max to fly, the same as an Aether Hawk.  It also means if one of the ships breaks down it can be loaded on and we can continue with its pilot on the transport.  Personally I'd rather the transport be along the lines of the Vanya-class Jedi Courier Ships in Potj: 2 crew (Jaq'lene as a shield/sensors operator, and a pilot), 6 passengers 1 month of consumables, and the ability to land the ships on it, or in the cargo bay.  I believe that the council has a few of these that aren't in use.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 21, 2003)

Stick me in my own personal fighter with an astromech droid for a buddy and I'll be fine.


----------



## Keia (Apr 21, 2003)

I'm all for the transport and two starfighters.  If we're to be out for an extended duration (a month or more), the transport and starfighters seems the best choice.  Regardless of what we start with, I'm sure the Force will provide.  

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shalimar, I have no intent on placing you in storage,  that is why I suggested the transport.

Speaking of which, everyone still sounds divided on the transport/fighter idea.  I know I am.  So maybe we could get a transport and a fighter to keep everyone happy.  I think that is the idea I like best.  An Aetherhawk and the Jedi Courier Transport, that is what I vote for.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

Nyah I don't think we're divided, I think we're pretty much agreed on a transport with two fighters.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2003)

Thats up to Elrick, but it does seem to be  player consensus yes.  I just suggested a type that might work story-wise.  The Vanya class couriers were designed specifically for the Jedi at the behest of the jedi council, and are no longer regularly used, so there should be a few still around, they have meditation chambers and enough berthing for all of us as well as a few people that we might pick up along the way, what more could a moble Jedi strike team want?

Hopefully we can get our masters to grace us with their presance soon to give us our mission.


----------



## Elrick (Apr 22, 2003)

It's settled then when your Mission is assigned to you, you'll have your choice of ships: Aethersprites, AetherHawks, and a Vanya Jedi Courier.''

Sildean is still a no show. I'm going to give him one more day. Then I'll just post my version of a Sullustan Jedi Healer and play him myself.

Otherwise Contiune to post and build you characters's, well character.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 22, 2003)

I think Kyle has a green lightsaber, does everyone else have Blue?  It seems like it but I was not sure.


----------



## Keia (Apr 22, 2003)

I think Rei has a blue and a green (sapphire and emerald).  Zak's is blue (azure).

Keia


----------



## Elrick (Apr 22, 2003)

As per the  PotJ book a standard Jedi Utility Belt comes with: 

Jedi Utility Belt (contains food capsules (x3 days), medpac, toolkit, powerpack, energy cell, glow rod, comlink, aquata breather, pockets for other things).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 22, 2003)

Jedi utility belt has all that?

*has a flash back*

nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah nyah...bat-jedi!...bat-jedi

(lol only makes sense for those of you who remember Adam West Batman series....)


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2003)

I get it Kit, but from the description that thing is way too big for Jaq'lene, she might wear a collar with with the more pertinent pieces though, like the comm'link, the credit chip we were all given, and a small compartment for the food pills and the breather, but a full utility belt is going to be way too big


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shalimar, What about a small pouch or backpack for Jaq?  That way you can fit all your stuff in it and it would not look to odd to see a pet-type creature with a small courier pouch.  I think that might work.

See you all after work, same Jedi time, same Jedi channel.


----------



## Elrick (Apr 23, 2003)

Ok I'm going to introduce the sixth Jedi member. If Sildean shows back up he can take over.

*Dyr Nibb, Male Sullustan 
Jedi Consular 3/Jedi Healer 4*

*Appearance:* Short (1.4m), Large black eyes, Jowls, Big ears

Str 10, Dex 13 (+1), Con 12 (+1), Int 15 (+2), Wis 16 (+3), Cha 13 (+1)

Init +1 (+1 Dex); 
Defense +17 (+6 class, +1 Dex) +21 (+4 Lightsaber); 
Speed 10 m; 
Vitality Points/Wound Points 35/12; 
Saves Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +7; 
Force Points 10; 
Reputation 3; 

Atk +7 melee (2d8/19-20, Lightsaber, personal) 

*SQ:* Dark Vision 20m (Racial)
Deflect (attack -4), Deflect (defense +2), 
Healing (spend vitality points to increase Heal Self or Heal Another)
Improved Vitality Healing (Double vitality restore for double cost)
Improved Wound Healing  (Double wound restore for double cost)

*Skills:* Computer Use +4 (2), Craft (Lightsaber) +6 (4), Diplomacy +5 (4), Gather Information +3 (2), Knowledge (Jedi Lore) +6 (4), Knowledge (Biology) +4 (2), Knowledge (Genetics) +4 (2), Knowledge (Medicine) +4 (2), Pilot +5 (4), Treat Injury +16(10).

*Languages:* Basic and Sullestese (starting), Durese (speak), Ryl (speak).

*Force Skills:* Affect Mind +5 (4), Empathy +7 (4), Enhance Ability +3 (2), Farseeing +3 (2), Force Defense +3 (2), Heal Another +13 (10), Heal self +13 (10), Move Object +6 (4), See Force +7 (4), Telepathy +5 (2).

*Feats:* 
Weapon Group Proficiency (simple weapons) (Base)
Weapon Group Proficiency (blaster pistols) (Base), 
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Lightsaber) (Base),
Force Sensitive (Base), 
Skill Emphasis (Treat Injury) (1st lvl),
Weapon Finesse (Lightsaber) (Consul 2nd),
Lightsaber Defense (3rd),
Surgery (6th),
Knight Defense (Knight).

*Force Training:* Sense, Alter, Control. 

*Equipment:* Jedi Robes, Green Lightsaber (personal), Credit chip (1,000 cr), Jedi Utility Belt (contains food capsules (x3 days), medpac, toolkit, powerpack, energy cell, glow rod, comlink, aquata breather). 

*History:* Raised by the Jedi since he was an infant Dyr has never wanted anything else but to be a Jedi. He discovered an amazing talent for healing early on which he developed along with an interest in biology  both of which he pursued along side his master the Twi'lek Jedi Explorer, Rothan Kor. Dyr, together with Rothan explored many Outer Rim systems during his time as an apprentice uncovering ancient ruins and cataloguing new alien species. Recent events in the Galaxy have reunited him with his childhood friends, those he grew up with in the Bantha Clan at the Jedi Temple. The recent tragedies of the Clone War have failed to put a damper in Dyr thirst for knowledge and general wonder of life, in all its forms. As he continually expresses his amazement of the universe.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 24, 2003)

Just FYI

Rei is going to be looking for one dual-phase saber (I guess its too late to ask for one now - lol) in the future to use  or learn how to build one or modify one of her sabers that way.  I'll take the required feat to use that when the time comes around.


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2003)

Interesting.  The names for our jedi:

Zak
Kyle
Rei
Tahl
Dyr
Jac'lene

With the exception of Jac'lene (whose already been referred to as 'Jac') they are all simple, single syllable names.  Nothing significant, just curious.

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Apr 25, 2003)

lol works for me...less names to type and easier to remember...and I think its Jaq'lene shortened to Jaq...hehe


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 25, 2003)

yup, Jaq'lene gets a "Q", definitely a Q, its such an oddball letter, I just had to use it, no one else seems to, not often enough.  God Save the Q!  

Just as future reference, Jaq likes to be petted, and to have her tummy rubbed.  She also loves it when her ears are scratched, so don't ever hold back on that score.  Hopefully no one minds if Jaq uses you guys as her personal transports, shes smaller even then Yoda and he got a floater chair thingy in the temple, she probably wouldn't, so I'll just perch on convenient shoulders so I don't take forever to get around.


----------



## Keia (Apr 25, 2003)

Elrick,

could you rename the rogue's gallery thread to something different from the in-character thread.  It's silly I know, but I keep opening the wrong file on my lists.

Plus, this was mostly me being excited to keep the current pace going.  

Keia

p.s.  Sorry, Shalimar about the misspelling of your name.  Free tummy rub to Jaq'lene to be offered for forgiveness


----------



## Nuke261 (May 13, 2003)

Here is a slightly updated pic of Kyle.  In Jedi robes and smuggler diguise.  Of course, Kyle's lightsaber is Green.  I can't wait for the action figures!!


----------



## Elrick (May 23, 2003)

From June 6th to the 20th the game will be put on hold as I well be on vacation and unlikly to access the internet during that time. I should have an update posted today.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Bantha Cubs,
I am getting a new computer tomorrow, hopefully this will not effect my posting, but it is possible for the next day or two.  Just wanted to give a heads up.  I will do what I can to keep on top of things, but hopefully it won't matter.
Nuke


----------



## Keia (Jun 19, 2003)

Elrick,

I will be going out of town probably without internet access for the next several days (starting tonight). I'll be able to post somewhat on Sunday and will be back to regular posting on Monday. Have a good weekend!

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

Set Harth = Elrick for those of you who don't know

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=54713

What do you guys want to do?

You know, I've been wanting to start a Star Wars game...I could put off the romp in the English country side for a bit and run an Star Wars campaign.

It is my first love after all


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm up for it.  And I've actually started becoming more selective in my games (almost a necessity since running a game).  

Would you keep going with what we have here (only with the patented TDM style), use the characters elsewhere, or start fresh?

Keia


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

Since I haven't clue where Elrick was going with this, I'd prefer to start fresh with new characters (or you could port your old ones over).

My only restrictions is that we stick to the canon (which to me includes only what happens in the movies and the books about the movies).  I haven't read any of the kabillion new books out there and haven't the inclination to.


----------



## Keia (Jun 26, 2003)

I'd hate to see the bantha cubs fade away . . . 

So I'd be in favor of starting with the characters and backgrounds but moving to the fresh start.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 26, 2003)

So we would keep the good movie related stuff and forget all the crap that has come out since.  Sounds fantastic to me.  Would this be in the Episode I and II time frame?


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 26, 2003)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> *So we would keep the good movie related stuff and forget all the crap that has come out since.  Sounds fantastic to me.  Would this be in the Episode I and II time frame? *




I was thinking after ROTJ when there is that power balance between the Empire splitting up and the New Republic forming.  Lots of possibilities there.


----------



## Velenne (Jun 26, 2003)

I would have to bow out.  I'm in enough games right now and it's really hard trying to keep up with them all and still do the characters justice.


----------



## kid A (Jun 27, 2003)

Kitana, Keia, Nuke261,

I'd like to join in this game with you guys if you re-start.  I've been having a blast in the Stargate game, and I'd like to try another one if you'll have me.

-kid A


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 27, 2003)

I'll be posting a thread soon detailing the game.  Keep a look out for it!


----------

